# …And how’s your week been?



## Ray (Jun 25, 2021)

There are “supply chain issues” still, thanks to the pandemic, and then there are colossal screw-ups, and I’ve had the “pleasure” of dealing with several, all at once.


Got in some jars for K-Lite. Different from usual, but the others were unavailable. When using them, I found them difficult to seal properly, so I have had to warn people to keep them in a ziplock in the fridge between uses. Meanwhile…
My supplier finally got the right ones in, so I ordered them before going on vacation. They were not delivered until this Wednesday, but - oops - I was not sent 140 32-oz jars, I was sent 140 one-gallon milk jugs! That’s 4, very large boxes that I have no room to store, and with summer rains, they couldn’t sit outside. They sent me labels so I could drop them off at the local FedEx shipping place, which I did. Meanwhile…
They overnighted me the correct ones. Nope. “Overnight” would have been yesterday, but they are scheduled to be delivered today. And…
Despite arranging so I could take the boxes to ship them, they also scheduled a pickup that “had to be before 3 pm”, so my local FedEx driver (a great guy) had to disrupt his route to pick up packages that were not there.
What I didn’t mention about the K Lite jars is that the supplier was back-ordered on lids, so I had to find another source, which I did, and I ordered a case of 624- that ought to hold me for a while. _Except_….
When they were delivered yesterday, they were with the wrong liner, so were of no use. New ones - correct ones? - will hopefully arrive Monday. Meanwhile…
While on vacation, I ordered some Acephate, Liquid Copper Fungicide, and Thiomyl, figuring they’d be on my doorstep when I returned. Nope. When I inquired, I was told, “l’m sorry. Didn’t I let you know we didn’t have them all at one facility, so I was waiting to consolidate them before shipping?” I told them to go ahead and ship from where ever they were in stock (they have 3 locations in NC, and one in FL.) Then…
The Acephate was delivered yesterday (I have a back order for a customer), but instead of 12 x 1# bags, they shipped 2 x 10# bags.
The liquid copper arrived later, but still no Thiomyl.
I just received an email telling me the FL location had the Thiomyl and correct size of Acephate, and did I want it shipped from there? (I merely replied “yes”, even though I wanted to ask “what part of ‘wherever it’s in stock’ doesn’t include FL?”.)


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 25, 2021)

Sorry for all the screw-ups Ray! I guess you are well-practiced in staying calm when things don't go as expected...


----------



## abax (Jun 25, 2021)

Ray seems we're caught in the same parallel universe. Ain't it FUN?????!!!!!


----------



## h_mossy (Jun 26, 2021)

My week? Not one I'd wish on anyone ever. 1st anniversary of my son's passing 6-25-20. My little dog is a comfort. Wife helps, too, but still have a large void. Don't know if this ever gets better. Not the natural order of things. I try to stay distracted as much as possible. Have been to cemetery every week since, and have a photo from each time. His cat used to hiss at me all the time, but now sits on the laptop, and demands to be scratched behind her ears. If I'm slow to respond, she actually reaches out and grabs me. Nice kitty.
(well, you asked)


----------



## orchidmouse (Jun 26, 2021)

Hang in there everybody. Things will (?) get better.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 28, 2021)

Makes my weekend on-call a walk in the park. Sorry, guys.


----------



## abax (Jun 28, 2021)

Despite all the screwups and confusion, did you get the proper K-Lite containers and lids? Ready for business now?


----------



## Ray (Jun 29, 2021)

Yes, the containers are in and the correct lids were delivered Sunday.

Still waiting on the Thiomyl and Acephate


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2021)

What's the difference between a #1 bag and a #10 bag?


----------



## BrucherT (Jun 29, 2021)

Aggh!


----------



## Ray (Jun 29, 2021)

NYEric said:


> What's the difference between a #1 bag and a #10 bag?


It's not #1 and #10, it's 1# and 10# - where "#" means "pounds".


----------



## h_mossy (Jun 29, 2021)

Maybe that's why it's called a 'pound' sign?


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 30, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> Makes my weekend on-call a walk in the park. Sorry, guys.



Ditto. Lots of sweat


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2021)

OK, so I hope you got the 20 Lbs. for the same price as the 12 Lbs. you paid for.


----------



## Ray (Jul 1, 2021)

No, I returned them.


----------



## eaborne (Jul 1, 2021)

My goodness Ray!


----------



## KateL (Jul 2, 2021)

h_mossy said:


> My week? Not one I'd wish on anyone ever. 1st anniversary of my son's passing 6-25-20. My little dog is a comfort. Wife helps, too, but still have a large void. Don't know if this ever gets better. Not the natural order of things. I try to stay distracted as much as possible. Have been to cemetery every week since, and have a photo from each time. His cat used to hiss at me all the time, but now sits on the laptop, and demands to be scratched behind her ears. If I'm slow to respond, she actually reaches out and grabs me. Nice kitty.
> (well, you asked)


I am sorry for your loss. I know how much I love my son, even though he has his issues, and I cannot imagine how hard it would be to walk in your shoes.


----------



## h_mossy (Jul 2, 2021)

Thanks for the kind words. Because of where he worked, my son was given medical exams on a regular basis. He had high blood pressure for a while and I guess his age, mid 30's, gave him a false sense of security and that there was no rush to have anything done about it. In all that time he never gave us any hint that there was an issue, and since it was medical, it was not our business to know unless he decided to let us in on it. Well, he had a bleeding stroke, and the intracranial pressure damaged the brainstem rather quickly, and within less than an hour his pupils were not reacting to light shined in his eyes. He gradually went downhill from there, and lingered for about 5 days. The Dr. recorded it on the 22nd, but I insisted the headstone have the 25th, because that was the day his heart actually stopped; they kept him on a ventilator for organ donation. I would not wish this experience on any parent. If I dwell on it for any length of time my chest aches in the upper center, and this extends all the way down my arms, especially on the left side. I did not know that grief could cause an ache that you could actually feel physically. Strange, the things that life teaches you.

If anyone knows young-ish people that get a similar diagnosis - elevated blood pressure - tell them to get off their butt and have it taken care of. No need for a repeat of what my family has been (and is still) going through.

Have a safe 4th. Hug those you haven't seen for a while - let your last memories be warm ones.


----------



## BrucherT (Jul 3, 2021)

h_mossy said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Because of where he worked, my son was given medical exams on a regular basis. He had high blood pressure for a while and I guess his age, mid 30's, gave him a false sense of security and that there was no rush to have anything done about it. In all that time he never gave us any hint that there was an issue, and since it was medical, it was not our business to know unless he decided to let us in on it. Well, he had a bleeding stroke, and the intracranial pressure damaged the brainstem rather quickly, and within less than an hour his pupils were not reacting to light shined in his eyes. He gradually went downhill from there, and lingered for about 5 days. The Dr. recorded it on the 22nd, but I insisted the headstone have the 25th, because that was the day his heart actually stopped; they kept him on a ventilator for organ donation. I would not wish this experience on any parent. If I dwell on it for any length of time my chest aches in the upper center, and this extends all the way down my arms, especially on the left side. I did not know that grief could cause an ache that you could actually feel physically. Strange, the things that life teaches you.
> 
> If anyone knows young-ish people that get a similar diagnosis - elevated blood pressure - tell them to get off their butt and have it taken care of. No need for a repeat of what my family has been (and is still) going through.
> 
> Have a safe 4th. Hug those you haven't seen for a while - let your last memories be warm ones.


This is a harrowing account. I ache for your loss. Reading your words, I can feel my own. May his memory he s blessing, may you find all the kindness you deserve as you heal.


----------



## Russ1992 (Feb 18, 2022)

h_mossy said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Because of where he worked, my son was given medical exams on a regular basis. He had high blood pressure for a while and I guess his age, mid 30's, gave him a false sense of security and that there was no rush to have anything done about it. In all that time he never gave us any hint that there was an issue, and since it was medical, it was not our business to know unless he decided to let us in on it. Well, he had a bleeding stroke, and the intracranial pressure damaged the brainstem rather quickly, and within less than an hour his pupils were not reacting to light shined in his eyes. He gradually went downhill from there, and lingered for about 5 days. The Dr. recorded it on the 22nd, but I insisted the headstone have the 25th, because that was the day his heart actually stopped; they kept him on a ventilator for organ donation. I would not wish this experience on any parent. If I dwell on it for any length of time my chest aches in the upper center, and this extends all the way down my arms, especially on the left side. I did not know that grief could cause an ache that you could actually feel physically. Strange, the things that life teaches you.
> 
> If anyone knows young-ish people that get a similar diagnosis - elevated blood pressure - tell them to get off their butt and have it taken care of. No need for a repeat of what my family has been (and is still) going through.
> 
> Have a safe 4th. Hug those you haven't seen for a while - let your last memories be warm ones.


As tragic as this is I can tell you are a strong person and the fact that you reached out here shows just how courageous you are. Hopefully things have gotten better since.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2022)

WOW. Sorry I missed your post. My condolences on your loss. Parents should never have to bury their children. R.I.P.


----------



## abax (Feb 20, 2022)

Losing loved ones is so very sad and disorienting. I feel your pain.


----------

